# April Bottle Shows



## surfaceone (Mar 23, 2010)

APRIL 10 - DAPHNE, ALABAMA
 Mobile Bottle Collectors Clubâ€™s 37th Annual Show & Sale (9am - 3pm), at the Daphne Civic Center, Whispering Pines Road and US Highway 98, Daphne, AL.
 Info: Jim Simmons, 8851 Foue Mile Rd, Irvington, AL 36544, ph: (251) 824-2697, email: josphs@emai.msn.com or Rod Vining, 8844 Lee Circle, Irvington, AL 36544, ph: (334) 957-6725, email: vinewood@mchsi.com or Richard Kramerich, PO Box 241, Pensacola, FL 32591, ph: (850) 435-5425, email: shards@bellsouth.net.

 APRIL 10 - KALAMAZOO, MICHIGAN
 The Kalamazoo Antique Bottle Clubâ€™s 31st Annual Show & Sale (10am - 3pm), at the Kalamazoo County Fairgrounds, 2900 Lake St, Kalamazoo, MI. Info: John Pastor, 5716 Versailles Ave, Ann Arbor, MI 48103, ph: (616) 581-7005, email: jpastor@americanglassgallery.com or Mark McNee, ph: (269) 343-8393.
 This is an FOHBC club

 APRIL 11 - TYLERSPORT, PENNSYLVANIA
 The Bucks-Mont 15th Annual Bottle Show & Sale (9am - 2pm with early buyers in at 8am), at the Tylersport Fire Company, 125 Ridge Rd, Tylersport, PA.
 Info: David Buck, ph: (215) 723-4048 or Greg Gifford, ph: (215) 699-5216.

 APRIL 11 - HUTCHINSON, KANSAS
 The Kansas Antique Bottle and Postcard Clubâ€™s Annual Show & Sale, (9am - 3pm), at the State Fairgrounds, Hutchinson, KS.
 Info: Mike McJunkin, 42 Sunflower, Hutchinson, KS 67502, ph: (620) 728-8304, email: scarleits@cox.net or Jim Hovious, 6617 N. Kent Rd, Buhler, KS 67502, ph: (620) 543-6633, email: jimsantqbottles@earthlink.net.
 This is an FOHBC club

 APRIL 11 - ST. CLAIRSVILLE, OHIO
 The Ohio Valley Bottle Clubâ€™s Annual Bottle and Table top Antiques Show & Sale (9am - 2pm), at the Sibs in the Ohio Valley Mall, Exit 218 off I-70 next to JoAnn Fabrics, St. Clairsville, OH.
 Info: Tom Chickery, ph: (740) 695-2958, email: tchick52@netscape.net

 APRIL 11 - SOMERSWORTH, NEW HAMPSHIRE
 New England Antique Bottle Clubâ€™s 44th Annual Show & Sale (9am - 2pm, early buyers 8am), at the Great Bay Gallery, 25 Willard Dr, Somersworth, NY.
 Info: Gerry Sirois, ph: (207) 773-0148 or Jack Pelletier, ph: (207) 839-4389.

 APRIL 16 - ANTIOCH, CALIFORNIA
 Golden Gate Historical Bottle Societyâ€™s 44th Annual Antiques & Collectibles Show & Sale (Saturday, 9am - 3pm - general admission, Friday noon - 6pm Early buyers $10), at the Contra Costa County Fairgrounds, Sunset Hall, Antioch, CA.
 Info: Gary or Darla Antone, ph: (925) 373-6758, email: packrat49er@netscape.net
 This is an FOHBC club

 APRIL 18 - ROCHESTER, NEW YORK
 The Genesee Valley Bottle Collectors Associationâ€™s 41st Annual Bottle, Antiques, and Paper & Postcard Show & Sale (9am - 3pm admission $4) at the Monroe County Fair & Expo Center, Minett Hall, Rt. 15A & Calkins Rd, Henrietta, NY.
 Info: Aaron or Pam Weber, ph: (585) 226-6345, email: gvbca@frontiernet.net
 This is an FOHBC club

 APRIL 25 - HARRISONBURG, VIRGINIA
 The Historical Bottle Diggers of Virginiaâ€™s 39th Annual Show & Sale (9am - 3pm), at the Rockingham County Fairgrounds, US Route 11 (Exit 243 off I-81), south of Harrisonburg, VA.
 Info: Sonny Smiley, 1025 Greendale Rd, Harrisonburg, VA 22801, ph: (540) 434-1129, email: lithiaman1@yahoo.com
 This is an FOHBC club

 APRIL 30 & MAY 1 - JACKSONVILLE, ARKANSAS
 Arkansas Antique Collectors Extravaganza (early admission Friday 3pm - 8pm $10, regular admission Saturday 9am - 3pm), Jacksonville Community Center, #5 Municipal Dr, Jacksonville, AR.
 Info: Van Stuart, 2240 Hwy 27 N, Nashville, AR 71852, ph: (870) 845-4864, email: grapette7@gmail.com or Dean Marvel, 2930 Nutter Chapel Rd, Conway, AR 72034, ph: (501) 327-1042, email: deanmarvel@conwaycorp.net.


----------



## beendiggin (Mar 23, 2010)

Thanks for posting that.


----------

